# Gcc expert 24 problems



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if GCC has a tech support system anymore? I have been calling for 2 days and have not had any success getting through to talk to anyone. This is getting to be a pain I am ready to just sell it and get a different plotter that offers decent tech support.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't think anyone works there anymore?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

whats going on?


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

yea they are still doing tech. like Fatkat said whats going on? if you call and talk to the operator tell her you need to talk to ruth that should help you. just had to get a replace ment.


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been trying to contact them too, the operator says to contact support online then an online reply says to give them a phone call.
Ping-pong?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> whats going on?


^What he said^ 

What's it doing or not doing?


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am not sure if I should be happy or sad to be in the same ballpark as someone else  I tried to call last week but luckily got it to work with the help from people I bought it from. Now it is not working again and it would be really nice to be able to talk to someone at tech support


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

thecameron8 said:


> I am not sure if I should be happy or sad to be in the same ballpark as someone else  I tried to call last week but luckily got it to work with the help from people I bought it from. Now it is not working again and it would be really nice to be able to talk to someone at tech support


Well, the good goes with the bad, and since I posted my frustration previously, I have to add the good part now. This week I called GCC tech support and got someone on the phone really fast. He stayed on the phone with me until my cutter problem was resolved. It seems like sometimes they get overwhelmed with calls, but I encourage you to not give up. When you get to establish contact they will help you.
I hope you get it resolved very soon.
Edgar


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> I am not sure if I should be happy or sad to be in the same ballpark as someone else  I tried to call last week but luckily got it to work with the help from people I bought it from. Now it is not working again and it would be really nice to be able to talk to someone at tech support


Oh no, Callie! It stopped working? Can you shoot me an email with what it's doing now and we'll try to figure it out?


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys I got my problem fixed as well.  On to other things to be overwhelmed by


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

What number did you guys call? I haven't been able to get ahold of anyone.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Regular customer service number works for me

But, we can help if you let us know what's wrong?


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> Regular customer service number works for me
> 
> But, we can help if you let us know what's wrong?


My cutter cuts continuesly. I send one copy to the cutter and it just keeps cutting until I turn the machine off. I was told to check and see if I have multiple copies on top of one another but that isn't the case. I think its a driver issue. I'm using win7 64bit. I updated the driver from the website, but to no avial.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

it cuts the same image over and over? are you using great cut?


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> it cuts the same image over and over? are you using great cut?


 Yes, i'm using Great Cut. I cuts the same image over and over.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

When did you reinstall the drivers? Did you use the all in one driver?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

gapipkin said:


> Yes, i'm using Great Cut. I cuts the same image over and over.


Are there any other printers or devices on when you are using your cutter? The Expert 24 has been known to have issues with certain other devices when they are on and connected to your PC.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> Are there any other printers or devices on when you are using your cutter? The Expert 24 has been known to have issues with certain other devices when they are on and connected to your PC.


 
I got it figured out! I turn the printer off in the middle of a job once and it clogged up the print spooler. I tried clearing it out from the printer icon in the controll panel, but it needed to be "reset" by right clicking on the Great Cut spooler. In essence, it wasn't clearing the spooler and would just repeat the same job over and over agian. 
BTW, GCC tech was a great help. It wasn't Ruth, it was another dude, I can't remember his name.


----------

